# AMD Athlon XP2400+

## Logh2

hallo,

hab da mal ne Frage:

ich hab ein AMD Athlon XP2400+

und möchte gerne Gentoo installieren.

Läuft Gentoo auf so einem System?

----------

## amne

Ja. Sofern du nicht irgendwelche extrem exotische Hardware verbaut hast sollte Gentoo drauf laufen.

----------

## mondauge

Ich hab nen AMD Athlon XP2400+ und Gentoo läuft da seit vielen Jahren drauf...

----------

## dakjo

```
@doris ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name'

model name      : AMD Sempron(tm) 2800+

```

----------

## smg

```
unimatrix stephan # cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep name

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+
```

Läuft auch seit jahren sehr "smooth"  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## SvenFischer

1. Bitte wähle eine aussagekräftigere Überschrift zukünftig.

2. RAM und Festplattenspeicher, Mainboard, Chips, Grafikkarte und verwendete Drucker/Scanner/Kameras hast Du nicht aufgeführt, falls es Dir um Treiber gehen sollte?

3. Wenn es Dir nur um die Geschwindigkeit geht, dann würde ich Gentoo ab 600 MHz empfehlen mit mind. 256 MB RAM.

----------

## Gibheer

also bei mir laeuft auch ein Pentium II 400 MHz ganz gut, nur das ich alles ueber meinen AMD 2000+ kompilieren lasse   :Smile: 

----------

## tost

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber auf so einer gängigen CPU läuft Gentoo natürlich, warum sollte es denn auch nicht ?

Das wichtigste hast du weggelassen, somit ist der Thread recht sinnlos

Grüße

tost

----------

## Logh2

danke für die Hilfe!

Ich muss also nach der Anleitung:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Gentoo installieren???!!

ist das Richtig??

----------

## Logh2

ach so ja:

mein System:

-AMD Athlon XP 2400+ 2,0 Ghz

-256 RAM

-64 MB Grafik

-Asus Asrock Mainboard

-TV-Karte von Winfast

----------

## nikaya

 *Logh2 wrote:*   

> danke für die Hilfe!
> 
> Ich muss also nach der Anleitung:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml
> ...

 

Nein falsch.

Da Du keinen AMD64 hast sondern einen AthlonXP mußt Du hier nach installieren:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## tost

@Logh2 

exakte Angaben wären besser  :Wink: 

Zwar kenn ich mich mit TV-Karten und Linux nicht aus, aber eine 64MB Grafikkarte gibt es häufig und 256MB Ram auch  :Wink: 

Also bitte Hersteller (alles was dir Everest bspw. dazu ausliest) und bissl mehr Infos, sonst wird das hier nichts !

Aber die Minimalanforderungen werden erfüllt ^^

tost

----------

